
Ask HN: Best book for an overview of deep learning applications? - bweber
Hi HN, one of my goals for 2019 is to get more hands on with deep learning. I’m looking for a resource that covers the different applications of deep learning, such as time series forecasting, text analysis, reinforcement learning, and anomaly detection. I’m not looking for code samples, but instead an understanding about how to go about designing networks when facing different types of problems.
======
notomorrow
deep learning for computer vision by pyimagesearch

